# Brancher un deuxieme ecran a son portable



## bouchon (22 Février 2005)

Bon! hé ben maintenant qu'apple a bien voulu melivrer un portable qui marche, je vais pouvoir m'amuser!

je voudrais utioliser l'ecran que j'utilisais avec mon acien mac, pour bosser en double écran.
C'est un sony CPD G220 17'.

Je suis a la lettre les infos de l'aide mac, et pourtant, il ne se passe rien .

Ai-je oublié un truc ?
y a t il quelque chose a installer ?
Mon ecran est il compatible ?


bref.... help!


----------

